# Synchro GSM & iPad 2



## euclide (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,



Est-ce qu'il existe un GSM qui permet de synchroniser les contacts et l'agenda Gmail de l'iPad 2. Autre que l'iPhone.


Merci


----------



## Le Mascou (20 Janvier 2012)

Si ceux-ci sont syncro via Google, n'importe quel smartphone ! Et encore plus facilement sur un Android.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2012)

Tous les smartphones, mais via une synchro par l'ordinateur...


----------



## euclide (20 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Oki pour Google, mais pour toutes les données de "Contacts" de l'iPad ?


----------



## Le Mascou (21 Janvier 2012)

Exporte les contacts de iCal, puis importe les dans Google


----------

